# Update on my tegu Link, and his enclosure



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys!

It's been a while since I posted about my Tegu Link. He's probably between 6 and 8 months old now, and around 22 inches. He just went through a great shed, and is looking great! He still has some odd swelling around his vent- and I have to wonder at this point if it's just some kind of deformity that I didn't notice when I first got him. The antibiotics he was on didn't seem to do anything, and he hasn't had any problems with eating or impaction. He poops like a champ! XD

I considered that it might be an issue with humidity, and stuck sheds, and I designed a special humidity hide for him in his enclosure. I got a gallon (or larger) sized plastic bottle, cleaned it out very thoroughly, sawed off the small opening, so it has a hole large enough for him to climb into (and filed the edges so they aren't sharp!) and cut a hole in the top of the bottle (top laying down) so that the tube for the fogger goes directly into the bottle. The bottle is filled with a layer of cypress mulch and sphagnum moss, and the fogger helps keep everything moist, and also provides extra humidity for the entire cage. 

I do plan on getting blood tests done on him when I can afford them (which should be soon, now that I'm not stuck between jobs!) and hopefully that will give me more answers as to his overall health. I've also increased the amount of rodents I give him. I found a great local supplier of healthy mice that I feel I can trust, so whole food has become even more of a staple for him now. I also give him quail eggs, and fish off and on. Once fresh fruit and veggies are back in season, I'll be seeing what I can do about getting him to go omnivore  

I've been researching a lot about phosphorus to calcium ratio, and I'm working hard to get him a good diet where I don't have to rely on calcium or vitamin powders. 

Here's a couple of videos for you too  
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn-Nk61dKXg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn-Nk61dKXg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTzreT-RwIU" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTzreT-RwIU</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I enjoyed the videos !!

I like what you did with the painting [COOL!!!!!!}

Welcome back to the forum ...


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 2, 2011)

Great videos, it looks like you have the base set up for a very happy Tegu...

Even though you know he is going to grow very quickly this summer, you are going to be shocked! 

I believe your 6x2x2 will be fine for him until this time next year. Just a thought to keep in mind. It's quite obvious you care a lot about Link and are willing to do what it takes to keep him happy/healthy. It's inspiring to see such caring Tegu owners out there!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> Great videos, it looks like you have the base set up for a very happy Tegu...
> 
> I believe your 6x2x2 will be fine for him until this time next year. Just a thought to keep in mind. It's quite obvious you care a lot about Link and are willing to do what it takes to keep him happy/healthy. It's inspiring to see such caring Tegu owners out there!



Thanks Toby! I've learned a lot about cage building, and a ridiculous amount about waterproofing an enclosure. I've got a friend who does woodworking, so when the time comes, I'll commission her to build me a bigger enclosure  I've also designed a "dream enclosure" ( <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://kebechett.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=scraps#/d38yr00" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://kebechett.deviantart.com/gallery ... s#/d38yr00</a><!-- m --> ) that I've considered having built once I know I'm in a more "permanent" living situation. It has some kinks to work out (ignore the light for example, that was me just showing off with 3d modeling in Google Sketchup) but hopefully someday I'll have a gigantic viv for him to roam around in.


----------



## Kebechet (Mar 22, 2011)

Link is doing great, and starting to really grow fast! He just shed a couple of days ago, and only has a little bit left on his tail. He's already just about two feet, and was 22 inches the previous time I measured him. He's my little scaly shoulder angel


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 22, 2011)

aww. its amazing how quickly these guys grow!


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 4, 2011)

Link is now 27 inches Oo' it seems like it practically happened overnight. He outgrew his step-in reptile harness (which he hated anyway) so I got him a small dog collar, which he doesn't mind wearing at all!  






Yes, Link now has Bling XD


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 11, 2011)

The dog collar didn't work out as planned. It's still a little too big for him. So I had a custom harness made by an awesome ebay seller. It fits him great, and he looks pretty awesome in it! I'm going to leave it on him when he's free-roaming for a few days, so he can get used to it. Then I'll start working on his leash training again.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

Aww thats awesome! I need to try to get mine used to a harness for summer. Looking good, looks healthy


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 12, 2011)

lol,cool harness,i don't see one reason why he would not like it! He looks happy. I can't wait to see some outside pics of him with that on.


----------



## entropy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ferret harnesses work pretty well.


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 13, 2011)

Link started shedding yesterday. He's about half-way done now, but I figured he could use a nice long, warm soak in the tub. He almost looks like a little crocodile ^^ 






Apparently he couldn't decide whether it was bathtime, or naptime. XD I've always thought it interesting that he has these light blue eyelids. I've never noticed that in other tegu pictures.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 13, 2011)

sweet freaking pictures!


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 14, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> sweet freaking pictures!



Thanks! I love messing with my camera  it takes fantastic pictures.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 14, 2011)

So my girl and I were lounging on the couch, each with a laptop in our laps, sipping coffee watching TV...

I scrolled down to the above pics and she ssssqqqqquuuuueeeeeelllllllleeeeeddddd!!!!!! and stared giggling...

adorable......


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 14, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> So my girl and I were lounging on the couch, each with a laptop in our laps, sipping coffee watching TV...
> 
> I scrolled down to the above pics and she ssssqqqqquuuuueeeeeelllllllleeeeeddddd!!!!!! and stared giggling...
> 
> adorable......



At first, I had this image in my head of you with a tegu on the couch. Then I got to the part about you each having a laptop and sipping coffee, and the image became a bit too ridiculous, and I realized what you were actually saying XD 

Glad you guys like the photos! Link is currently napping under the fridge, or I'd try to get more!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 21, 2011)

I love the harness nwhat a great bathing picture. I cannot believe how fast they grow. Mine is only 15" I can't wait to see his/her growth this summer.


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKB__rnaHqA

Link is 30 inches long now!  

I also did some more work on his enclosure today. I know that the cypress mulch is supposed to be ideal, but I was having problems with it. Link has some kind of swelling around his vent (I've been to the vet, It's not a prolapse, or MBD, and at this point I think it's a weird deformity.) He was getting pieces stuck in his vent (not from eating it) so I've switched to a special organic topsoil since it's softer, and will hold humidity well. 

Free roaming isn't a problem with him, since our routine with free roaming is that he gets put in the tub before he's allowed to roam, so that he doesn't soil the carpet. So I'm not worried about him getting the carpet dirty  

He's even starting to learn commands now. We're starting with "wait" because he has this tendency to want to bolt up my arm when I reach down to get him out of the tub. Or I'll pick him up, and he might thrash a little, because he wants to go to my shoulder, or put down. I'll hold him gently, but firmly, and tell him "wait" in those cases. He's started to associate "wait" with being still, and then getting what he wants. It's much easier to get him out of the bathtub and up to my shoulder with this tactic. 

I think Tegus are smart, but need to have incentive to actually listen to and learn commands. Food is definitely a motivator, but Link isn't really big enough for training with treats yet.


----------



## james.w (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking about switching over to dirt/soil mix to save money, but I'm afraid it will be too heavy. Can you post some pics of your enclosure with the topsoil?


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 27, 2011)

james.w said:


> I was thinking about switching over to dirt/soil mix to save money, but I'm afraid it will be too heavy. Can you post some pics of your enclosure with the topsoil?












It's definitely heavy, but if you've got a sturdy cage, it shouldn't be a problem. The enclosure Link has, was a buffet table originally


----------



## james.w (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, maybe I will give it a shot and hope the bottom of my cage doesn't fall out.


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 27, 2011)

james.w said:


> Thanks for the pics, maybe I will give it a shot and hope the bottom of my cage doesn't fall out.



You might try putting in a little at a time and seeing how the cage holds up to the weight. If you're worried, you might try a mix of the soil and sphagnum moss. I've seen big bags of the sphagnum moss at ace hardware, and it's way cheaper than the "frog moss" or anything you can get at petco/petsmart.


----------



## james.w (Apr 27, 2011)

My cage should be ok, it is 3/4" plywood with a 2x4 support at 3' and 5'. It's a 8' long enclosure.


----------



## Kebechet (May 15, 2011)

Link is 33 inches now, approaching 34! He's taken a liking to blueberries, and will actually gingerly pick them up out of the palm of my hand before crunching down on them  No pictures though, since I lost my camera on a recent trip to California :/ I'm looking into getting another one, and hopefully I'll have more pictures and videos soon. I took him on a walk a few days ago when the sun was out. He really seemed to enjoy it, so did everyone who saw him in his vest and leash XD He really added surreal dose to the typical "Portland Weirdness" We'll go for a walk again once we have a warm day again.


----------



## Kebechet (May 19, 2011)

Took link for another walk today downtown at the park. He did really well on his leash, but then after a bit he started getting way too interested in crawling into places I didn't want him, and didn't listen to me anymore when I was walking him. After a bit of this, I decided to take him home. I tried to pick him up a couple times, but each time he gaped at me, which he'd never done before. Then he started biting his leash. It's strange because he has never done anything like this before and I've walked him around quite a bit in the past. Today was the first really warm day of the year though, and he soaked up a lot of sun, so I'm wondering if that has something to do with it. I was able to pick him up, while he was gaping in my face, but I didn't let that stop me from holding him, and talking to him to help him calm down. He immediately calmed down once I put him on my shoulder, which is where he loves to hang out with me all the time. 

I had no problems with him after that. I did put him down in various places on our way home, and he reacted similarly- puffing up and gaping, so I think he just had enough time outside, and really wanted to go somewhere familiar, where he wasn't restrained by the leash and harness. It could just be that he was having one of those days. I'll probably be taking him out again tomorrow, but I'll take him to his favorite spot by the fountain where he can bask, instead of taking him to the park.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 20, 2011)

It could have, if he was warmer he could have more "fight" in him. I've noticed that as it gets warmer my tegus are a little more rambunctious outside. They haven't been out too much yet, it just takes some getting used to. 
Thats so cute! Do people usually come up to you and ask a lot of questions? 
What other berries have you tried if any? Mine seem to really enjoy strawberries as well.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 20, 2011)

Too cute he was probably having too good of a time and did not want to go. Sounds like when my kids were little and you had to tell them it was time to go and they would pitch a little fit. I am so jealous the weather is cold were I am barely getting into the 60's.


----------



## Kebechet (May 20, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Thats so cute! Do people usually come up to you and ask a lot of questions?
> What other berries have you tried if any? Mine seem to really enjoy strawberries as well.



Oh my god, I'm usually stopped by several people every block, and sometimes gather a crowd depending on what area of downtown I'm walking him in. People are always wanting his picture, and always always think he's an iguana, except in the one case when someone asked me if he was a Komodo XD When he was younger I had him at pioneer square, and attracted enough of a crowd that one of the police came over to see what was going on. He asked a little bit about him, and everything was totally chill. I've had a couple of people who have shied away from him, but almost everyone who sees him seems to be genuinely interested and think he's a beautiful animal. 

Ive been considering getting a booth at the Saturday Market just so I can start charging for people wanting his picture XD If I could make $5 off everyone who wanted a picture of him/with him, I'd be able to make at least half of my share of rent just doing that. 

As for berries, I haven't tried strawberries yet. He does however LOVE blueberries. I've gotten to the point with him that I can trust him to eat them out of my palm  I really want to get a video of it, but I need a new camera for that. 



In other news, the swelling Link has had around his vent for a YEAR has finally gone. I'd noticed everything getting less prominent as he got older, and finally everything is back in his little vent-pocket where it belongs! Maybe he's just packing way too much in there, and had to grow into it XD I really have no idea. I'd thought it was a deformity since no meds, or changes to his environment made it go away. I'm just glad to know now that he's fixed whatever his issue was, and now I don't have to worry about pulling splinters out of his vent, because he's on topsoil and not mulch now.


----------



## Kebechet (May 22, 2011)

I managed to get a photo of Link while he was out for his walk yesterday, and just uploaded it from my phone tonight  Enjoy!


----------



## Rhetoric (May 22, 2011)

Wow he looks like hes gotten a lot bigger! He is very handsome


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 15, 2011)

I was out walking Link at Pioneer Square the other day (big outdoor area in the heart of Portland. He likes going up and down the stairs) 

And as usual, he got a lot of attention and love from people who wanted to meet him 

One photographer got some great pictures of us together, and she gave me her card so I would be able to find the pictures later. Here they are!

(all images are copyright to Jade Christensen, the wonderful photographer who captured these images.) 

Enjoy!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 15, 2011)

Awwww so cute!


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 15, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Awwww so cute!



I know  Though I wish he hadn't outgrown his flame harness. It was so cute on him! he now fits in a small dog harness though, so at least it'll be easier to find stuff that fits him. It amazes me how many people want to pet him. The kinds of people too. I've had multiple gaggles of preppy-looking teenage girls run up to me doing fan-girl squeals wanting to pet and cuddle him. While my original intent was just to walk him and get him some exercise, in a place where I could easily work on his leash training, taking him for a walk now, is something I've started using for outreach. 

That Animal planet show really got me concerned after I got stopped on the street because someone saw it and thought I was walking a vicious animal. Now I'm educating people on what Tegus are, and how misjudged reptiles are (though in the wild they can still be dangerous, and you need to know what you're doing.) People have been fascinated to discover that reptiles aren't slimy  and that includes snakes. Link seems to like all the attention too. There's been a few times when he's climbed right out of my hands, onto a curious person's shoulder. (with their permission of course) Now it just needs to get warmer here again. Temps in the low 70s are nice, but definitely not ideal Tegu-weather. lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the tongue shot. I love the harness.


----------

